# Allow Smaller print, more complete descriptions



## mrg55 (May 23, 2015)

TIVO screen formats were chosen in the days when TV's had SD resolution. But that isn't true anymore for many of us. You can stick more stuff on the screen of a 1080 line HDTV.

Wishlist searches are frequently hard to understand, because they show so little of the Title and description. You have to click on each entry to see details - and even then, long stuff is missing.

What I'd love to see is an option for half-size text, to let me see longer titles and descriptions. Also, the initial search should be able to choose to display the first line or two of the description, so I don't have to click on it.

Another thing. It wastes a lot of space on banners, that could be used to display more search finds on the screen at once.

While we are at it, why can't it find more entries? If I look for all Science Fiction, it only finds for a few days. I did what I could - I edited the channel list to only those channels I watch. But it still only sees as a few days ahead because the new updated guide doesn't work right, and it misses most programs - it used to find less than a day.

(I admit I have an old DVR, a TIVO Series 3. Do the newest TIVOs have a such options?)


----------



## vtoski33 (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't like how I have to post 15 times to post on other threads.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The biggest issue with text size and data display is the wishlist displays. They are awful. Not sure why they are not as compact as other lists on the same box but Tivo is a box of inconsistency.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I would like to see a full three hours in the grid guide. I presently get 2 1/2 hours. Prime time is 3 hours long and you need to reduce the print size to allow three hours to show in the guide. Or allow a user buton to change the guide for many added features that your competitors already have.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jerryez said:


> I would like to see a full three hours in the grid guide. I presently get 2 1/2 hours. Prime time is 3 hours long and you need to reduce the print size to allow three hours to show in the guide. Or allow a user buton to change the guide for many added features that your competitors already have.


There is a lot of wasted space on the left.


----------



## BuckosDaddy (Jul 19, 2017)

Good point! There should be a feature to allow as much info as possible if wanted.


----------



## A2JetGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree. In addition to allotting more screen real estate to the description of programs, the content of the description could be better too, better utilizing the space already being used. 

As it is now, the program description always includes the actor's names, then immediately below that is another list of the actor's names. Mentioning actor's names twice is a waste of valuable screen space.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA about the problems with program descriptions. It got particularly strange since Rovi, not only with mentioning the actor's names twice but with the bizarre episode descriptions that are adjective-heavy and have so many worthless extra words that it precludes them from getting to the actual point before running out of space.


----------

